# new to chicken forum



## chickenman2 (Dec 5, 2012)

hi, I'm chickenman2 and I'm new to chicken forum!!


----------



## havasu (Jun 21, 2012)

Welcome!
````````


----------



## kaufranc (Oct 3, 2012)

Welcome, chickenman2!
Where are you from? Whatcha got for chicks?


----------



## chickflick (Sep 23, 2012)

Welcome!


----------



## chickenman2 (Dec 5, 2012)

could you tell me a bit about the chicken forum, its all getting a bit confussing


----------



## BigECart (Jul 12, 2012)

chickenman2 said:


> could you tell me a bit about the chicken forum, its all getting a bit confussing


The chicken forum is an on-line community whose members have a common interest in chickens. There are different forums that specialize in aspects of poultry keeping, plus some areas for this community to socialize/get off topic.

Can you clarify as to what aspect of the forum is confusing?


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Hi chickenman2! Welcome aboard from Michigan.  Great explanation BigECart! Thank you.


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Hey chicken man! Are you a superhero? Welcome!


----------



## chickenman2 (Dec 5, 2012)

Energyvet said:


> Hey chicken man! Are you a superhero? Welcome!


could be! LOL!


----------

